# Need crew for Landcut/9 Mile Hole Trip Tomorrow (Friday)



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

Looking for a guy or a few guys to go south with tomorrow. I have a 23 foot SCB Stingray and hate fishing alone and Dad can't make it. I am prefishing for a tournament so we will soak some shrimp in the landcut and then go for reds in the Hole. If you can split gas and beer bills we are good to go. Give me a call or text at 713 806 2495 or Pm me on here but texting is preferred. 

Thanks,
James Illgen


----------



## tunasniper (Nov 4, 2011)

Did ya make it out? How did you do?


----------



## TroutON (May 12, 2011)

*Fishing Trip on the 26th of May*

Hi James, this is David Gonzalez. Will the 26th of May work for you? If so where and at what time do you put out at. We will pay for cost incuured. Give us an appoximate. 50 Gal. tank of fuel, bait, food beverages. ??


----------



## speckthreat (Feb 8, 2008)

*Called ya earlier*

Pm sent!


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

Put me on the list please, Michael 714-321-9070


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 25, 2005)

landcut and 9 mile hole are producing pretty good fishing right now especially during the week. Brown tide has everything messed up farther north but there is good water way south. Give me a holler if you'd like to go this week. James Illgen 713-806-2495


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

I would totally join if I lived in that area.


----------

